# Tank For Girls Murray Meteor Flite



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2016)

A friend is looking to restore his mom's old bike and I told him I would help him try to find the tank (as seen on bike in pic). Actually if anyone has a really nice complete bike he may be better off. Any help is appreciated. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## zedsn (Aug 31, 2016)

I have an original paint bare frame in that color with nice rear carrier and original tank but the tank is not a light tank. If he is interested let me know


----------



## CBrown (May 31, 2019)

zedsn said:


> I have an original paint bare frame in that color with nice rear carrier and original tank but the tank is not a light tank. If he is interested let me know




Hey there. Back in 2016 you posted a comment about this Murray Meteor. 

I have the same bike which I gave to my wife, but I can’t seem to figure out the year. I’ve looked through a few resources on the year/model numbers, but nothing makes sense. 

Do you have any idea about this bike here?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2019)

CBrown said:


> Hey there. Back in 2016 you posted a comment about this Murray Meteor.
> 
> I have the same bike which I gave to my wife, but I can’t seem to figure out the year. I’ve looked through a few resources on the year/model numbers, but nothing makes sense.
> 
> Do you have any idea about this bike here?



Mid '60s


----------

